# Health Issues With Vaping.



## Johnny2Puffs (29/12/13)

Seems like the health issues are peppered all over on this forum so starting a new thread on this.
Since I started vaping two and a half years ago and only vaped 100% VG, my health improved. No more tachycardia episodes or palps/arrhythmia's/heart flutters until I changed to VG-25% and PG-75% to get more TH and enhance the flavour. That was 2 weeks ago and since then, this has returned big time.
I ran low on PG 3 days ago and am now on VG-75% and PG-25%. (Taste and TH is the same though).
Strangely, these episodes have totally disappeared since the PG reduction. 
Is this coincidence? I have read that PG can cause arrhythmia. 
My arrhythmia is benign so I will test it again by going back to 75% PG as soon as I can get hold of some.


----------



## Andre (29/12/13)

Good to know, Johnny. Another member just the other day reported issues with VG for him, but it seems to me PG is the culprit in more cases. I have been using high PG for a long time without problems, but am experimenting with different ratios at the moment. Been vaping a DIY orange (Vapour Mountain concentrate) at 50/50 for about 2 weeks now, and must agree that the flavour and TH is as good as with 80/20.


----------



## Silver (30/12/13)

Thanks for the comments. Id love to hear the outcome of your testing Matthee regarding the ratios


----------



## Andre (30/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> Thanks for the comments. Id love to hear the outcome of your testing Matthee regarding the ratios


Will do, Silver. Waiting for an order of 6 bottles of HHV Huntsman at different ratios to do the testing. Do bear in mind that the device and atomizer one uses, can make a difference.


----------

